

Nexus 4 Includes Support for LTE on Band 4 - watbe
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6474/nexus-4-includes-support-for-lte-on-band-4-aws

======
nullvoyd
Glorious news this morning. Enabled it on my Nexus 4 with Telus and I can
confirm that this works absolutely fine.

However, I'm quite curious about the battery life impact. So far the N4 isn't
a champion in this category. Adding LTE..

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I just read somewhere that to condition the battery of a phone you should do
the usual full discharge/charge cycle every once in a while but also try
charging the device via a computer's USB port (the slow way) instead of using
the wall plug adapter.

~~~
cbsmith
Yeah... you'll want to ignore some of that.
[http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_li...](http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries)

There really isn't any memory in them. There is value to slow charging, but
even more important is temperature and avoiding keeping them near full charge
for an extended period of time.

~~~
polshaw
>There is value to slow charging

Only to a point. The provided charger tends to be well within this limit (no
benefit to using USB).

~~~
cbsmith
Agreed. The real trick is to not keep the charge up at full.

------
untog
Cool. Now just let me buy one, please.

~~~
mahesh_rm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4822559>

~~~
trimbo
I blogged about this yesterday. If that's their plan, it helps to occasionally
have them in stock. But they've had none in stock, no preorders, nothing, for
10 days now. In fact, it's only been in stock for 30 minutes ever. False
scarcity is a great marketing technique. Ask Apple and Nintendo. Key word is "
_false_ ".

~~~
mahesh_rm
Who [or what] decides whether scarcity is true or false?

~~~
trimbo
The way I've looked at it is "everyone who wants one seems to be able to get
one in a reasonable timeframe." Apple is a master of this. You might not get
one on day one, but you'll get yours on day five. That's enough time to
inspire people to line up to get theirs on day one.

The Wii was the same way. It was "hard to get" for _two_ Christmases. How is
that at all possible? A company misjudges their demand that badly for two
years in a row? But really what happened was they just kept a decent pace of
manufacturing that satisfied all demand just in time. I never heard of anyone
not getting their Wii when they wanted it for either Christmas.

And you really need exactly that: stories of people "getting theirs". So the
delays should be somewhat minimal, enough that people can show off getting
theirs and tell the story in time for the next person to do the same thing.
The Best Buy on Main Street gets deliveries on Tuesday. Come back then!

~~~
ansible
_The Wii was the same way. It was "hard to get" for two Christmases. How is
that at all possible?_

People mess up forecasting all the time. I've been a personal witness to
several instances of this. It usually results in someone getting fired.

Overproduction can be a terrible burden on any company. It is often better to
take the low forecast to reduce risk.

------
prayag
I adjusted the settings on my Nexus 4 (T-Mobile in the SF Bay Area). I saw a
marginal increase in my bandwidth (going from preferred WCDMA to
LTE/GSM/CDMA/(PRE) in the menu entries. It is no way a scientific test but the
results are a consistent 2 MBps increase which is not enough to claim that LTE
works but is a nice to have. I will do more research and post it here.

~~~
joenathan
T-Mobile doesn't offer LTE in the States...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LTE_networks>

------
jevinskie
I was a bit confused as to why this was remarkable. I found out that the Nexus
4 isn't billed as supporting LTE, so this unofficial support is essentially
"for free".

------
eventualEntropy
Anyone know whether that applies to rogers in canada?

~~~
nickpresta
Yes.

Confirmed working on Rogers in Canada. :D <http://imgur.com/bkyWL> It's not
only faster than the HSPA speeds I was getting, but it's faster than my home
internet connection from Telus. This is awesome.

I had to add an apn with these settings: Name - Rogers LTE APN- ltemobile.apn
Port- 80 MMSC- <http://mms.gprs.rogers.com> MMS Proxy- 10.128.1.69 MCC- 302
MNC- 720 Apn type 1- (default,supl,mms) 2- (*)

Taken from:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/13nr12/this_video_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/13nr12/this_video_shows_the_nexus_4_working_on_a_lte/c75jws5)

------
SafeSituation
So, the takeaway for US AT&T customers is that they may potentially roll out
LTE on a band that the Nexus 4 supports, but it hasn't yet?

~~~
untog
I'd be surprised if they did- why use more bands when you're doing OK with the
ones you use now?

The possible win is when T-Mobile eventually rolls out LTE. They are likely to
use Band 4... but AFAIK haven't announced when they're ever going to roll it
out.

~~~
wmf
T-Mobile is turning on LTE in 2013. It looks like the Nexus 4 was designed to
be ready for it.

------
vittore
What I wondering know if samsung sgs3 i9300 and new note2 international also
has LTE chips on board, which can be activated that simple.

------
thechut
Does that mean I could use the Nexus 4 on Verizon?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Even if it mystically had band 13 LTE and CDMA support hiding somewhere, good
luck getting Verizon to activate it.

~~~
drivebyacct2
The LTE radio is a ~~7-band radio~~. Edit: I'm finding a bit of contradicting
info here, let me look harder.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/6474/nexus-4-includes-
support-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/6474/nexus-4-includes-support-for-
lte-on-band-4-aws)

------
mrcrassic
It should be noted that the INFO code does not work on most OEM customised
builds (HTC, Samsung, LG et. al.)

~~~
mritun
Works on my stock Samsung Galaxy Note I.

YMMV, but afaik, all stock Samsung builds have retained this feature.

------
meaty
Oh good. Anyone know if that will work with EE in the UK?

~~~
barredo
Band 4 is 1700Mhz

EE UK uses LTE on the 1800Mhz

Here's a list of the LTE networking bands

<http://niviuk.free.fr/lte_band.php> (nice graphics below)

~~~
meaty
Thanks - appreciated :)

~~~
ksadeghi
Yup, unfortunately EE is Band 3.

~~~
Cor
Personally, I don't find the lack of LTE to be a problem at all.

Three's DC-HSDPA network has been excellent with my Nexus 4. I've done a few
speed tests and I regularly get between 10-18Mbps down and 2-3Mbps up. It
feels really snappy and, at £9.60 a month for a rolling 30 day sim only
contract with unlimited data, it's cheap as hell.

~~~
polshaw
>£9.60 a month for a rolling 30 day sim only contract with unlimited data

how? link/info please?

AFAIK the best they offered was £6.90/mo base + £3/mo for unlimited data. And
that was 12month contract where you had to call up to add on the data. ?

~~~
Cor
Ah, apologies. For some reason my brain isn't working too well tonight.

I had it in my head that my contract was costing me £9.60 per month while it's
actually costing me £12.90 per month. Doh.

